# Setting Boundaries for our son's BM?



## ayclobes

Our adoption of our son is not like the norm. We are adopting our nieces son..that would make him our great nephew. He is 17 months old. Our niece has FASD and her extent of it makes her brain as if she is a 12 year old..so I need advice on how to go about making/setting boundaries when it comes to our son and/or posting pictures of him online especially facebook.


----------



## TTC First

I think it makes things much more difficult because of the FASD and her comprehension.

If I were you I would ask for the help of her parents/caregivers. We would all sit down and talk about how it makes you feel and your wishes as the child's parents. I would explain what I am ok with and what I am not ok with. Suggest something a more private way that she can display the pictures of the child, like a photo album for her own viewing. If you are really ok, maybe she can work on a scrapbook for the child and can give it to the child when they are older. If she is not following what you are outlining, try to find out why, maybe she is not understanding something. If it really came down to it, I would not allow her to have any pictures of the baby.


----------

